

Make GitHub issues filters 'sticky' again (chrome extension) - benjaminwood
https://github.com/benjaminwood/github_issues_sticky_filters

======
benjaminwood
It's a minor thing, but I've been using it for a month or so and couldn't live
without it. :-)

